# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 6] [rewrite] Erreur 404, 8007007b MapRequestHandler

## windmastr26

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je rencontre une erreur  l'utilisation d'une rgle de rcriture sur IIS. Voici ma petite histoire...

J'ai un serveur et une url extranet.monsite.fr qui pointe dessus. Sur le serveur, j'ai plusieurs applications dont mon extranet dont les fichiers se trouvent sur un autre serveur :



Sur cette application figure dj un fichier web.config avec un ensemble de rgles de rcriture d'url. Si j'utilise l'url https://extranet.monsite.fr/extranet/ : tout fonctionne, mes rgles sont bien interprtes et je n'ai pas d'erreur. 

Seulement voil : je ne veux pas que le client ai  taper extranet.monsite.fr/extranet/, mais seulement extranet.monsite.fr. J'ai donc cr la rgle de rcriture suivante sur l'entit "default web site" de IIS :



```

```

Et l j'obtiens un beau message d'erreur que je suis dans l'impossibilit de rsoudre :



Si je tape extranet.monsite.fr/index.php, j'ai le mme message avec la variante :




> Gestionnaire : PHP_via_FastCGI


Est-ce que quelqu'un a des pistes  me proposer afin d'avancer dans la rsolution de cette problmatique ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  ::):

----------


## windmastr26

Aprs changement de serveur, le problme ne s'est pas reprsent.

----------

